
There May Be Money in Internet Art After All (1999) - mattbierner
http://spiller.si/new-york-times/
======
pjc50
It's interesting to see how the predictions have diverged. Internet
penetration into "gallery art" basically hasn't happened at all. Cynical
people would say this is because it's unrelated to artistic value and mostly a
complex sort of money transfer that absolutely requires unique physical
objects.

Small-scale sponsored art through Patreon is huge though, with a large NSFW
component. Kickstarter enables people to do print runs.

There isn't really a big "internet famous" artist though, is there? Would
Banksy count?

~~~
projectramo
I think you have to wait for people who encountered meaningful art right
around the time they hit puberty (say 12-14) to grow into rich adults for whom
it held special value (say 40s). So I would say 30 years.

~~~
mistrial9
ordinary time and attention scales are now broken -- we live in a tornado of
information that is literally unprecedented.. in other words, dont hold your
breath for this 30 years thing.. its not happening

------
bellerose
I'm aware of ridiculous money payed towards artists online creating furry art.
This specific subculture is the highest paying to artists that I'm aware of
and for artists to trade their time for creating an image the client desires.
The amount payed is apparently enough for artists to live while satisfying
their clients. The clients will typically post the finished work online for
everyone.

~~~
dpacmittal
You mean furry porn?

~~~
Qwertystop
Not all of it is. I don't have the experience to know whether most of it is
(neither sort is something I go looking for, I just see what incidentally pops
up in various timelines), but there's definitely a significant amount of
entirely chaste work out there.

Though also, frankly, so what if it is? They want something drawn and they're
willing to pay what it's worth. Too many people aren't, these days.

------
Adamantcheese
This and the following three webcomic pages are probably the closest thing
I've seen as "internet art" in it's most literal sense.
[http://www.avasdemon.com/2112.php](http://www.avasdemon.com/2112.php)

Although I guess now it's really commonplace, Patreon and all.

~~~
whywhywhywhy
[https://www.newrafael.com/websites/](https://www.newrafael.com/websites/)
Rafael Rozendaal's work is probably my fave example of Internet Art.

